# Bitcoin



## Ocean (Jul 8, 2012)

Have y'all looked at Bitcoin yet?

Free way to move $ around the world, no fees like paypal, Peer 2 Peer.

There are people setting up trading platforms, selling futures, options, bonds, etc.

Also, the supply will be capped at B$21,000,000 so it seems that the value will rise naturally.


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=7269.0%5b/url

I have spent all weekend learning about it (and watched the UFC last night), and I thought some of you brethren here might be interested.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 8, 2012)

Did you find any stories like these in your investigations?

http://rt.com/usa/news/internet-stolen-bitcoin-currency-226/

http://us.yhs4.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=bitcoins+stolen&hspart=att&hsimp=yhs-att_001&type=att_my_portal_home&toggle=1&cop=&ei=UTF-8&fr=att-portal

Jim


----------



## Ocean (Jul 8, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> Did you find any stories like these in your investigations?
> 
> http://rt.com/usa/news/internet-stolen-bitcoin-currency-226/
> 
> ...



Yes, I did see all of that and more.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 5, 2012)

http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/261894/bitcoin_exchange_loses_2500000_after_unencrypted_keys_stolen.html


----------

